# The Green River and Jones Hole



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Fished the Green last week. Did pretty good. Caught 4 small mouth (all good size) on a silver mepps spinner. Also got one northern pike on the same spinner. Finished off the day by catching a bunch of smaller catfish on worms. Nothing bigger than 10 inches with the catfish. The northern was over 20 inches. 

The next day, we flyfished Jones Hole. Got a bunch of smaller raibows and browns. Had one larger rainbow (about 14 inches) on for a while, but he came off before I landed him. Nothing too big, but it sure was fun. All fish were caught on smaller parachute adams, with bh hares ear for a dropper.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Jones Hole looks like a fun spot to hit! Really pretty picture.

Good job on a multi species trip.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet thanks for sharing. Nice Pike! Random..... LOL


----------

